# Strangulated Umb hernia w/ excision of bowel



## LindaEV (Jul 23, 2010)

Usually, when doing another procedure, and you close an unbilical hernia, its bundled. But what if the hernia was incarcerated and led you to excise a portion of small bowel? In the CPT book it says to code the repair of the strangulated hernia in addition to the codes for teh excision of the starngulated organ/structure.

Can I bill the 44120 and 49587 together? There is a cci edit, with a "9".

Thanks


----------



## Robin R (Jul 23, 2010)

I use the Correct Code Chek webiste to look up CCI edits & it shows that you can bill them together, no modifier required.

http://www.correctcodechek.com


----------

